# Front Left Tweeter Blown After One Week



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man...I too wonder if I made the wrong choice sticking with the base audio, but i didn't notice a whole lot of difference in the pioneer upgrade. I have my stereo equalizer set on rock and I usually listen at a volume of 22 and it definitely shouldn't blow a speaker. I have listened to mine at around 30 distortion free. The only problem I have is my driver door rattles with bass even at lower volumes and this stereo doesn't even pump out much bass. All the other doors seem solid/rattle free. I'm hoping that when I get it fixed pulling the door panel won't create more rattles.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

cyper2002 said:


> Sorry to hear that man...I too wonder if I made the wrong choice sticking with the base audio, but i didn't notice a whole lot of difference in the pioneer upgrade. I have my stereo equalizer set on rock and I usually listen at a volume of 22 and it definitely shouldn't blow a speaker. I have listened to mine at around 30 distortion free. The only problem I have is my driver door rattles with bass even at lower volumes and this stereo doesn't even pump out much bass. All the other doors seem solid/rattle free. I'm hoping that when I get it fixed pulling the door panel won't create more rattles.


you should look into dynamat for your cruze. A friend of mine put dynamat in the trunk area of his car, and it significantly reduced the rattling he had from the trunk due to bass.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Jmarc. On my home tonight I heard a rattle out of my front left speaker thats in the A-pillar. The rattle stayed there on two different stations and three different songs. It seemed to be in time with the base and then the rattle disappeared. It didn't come back even when I cranked it into the mid twenties volume wise. What happened with yours? I will be listening carefully as of now


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

justmike said:


> Jmarc. On my home tonight I heard a rattle out of my front left speaker thats in the A-pillar. The rattle stayed there on two different stations and three different songs. It seemed to be in time with the base and then the rattle disappeared. It didn't come back even when I cranked it into the mid twenties volume wise. What happened with yours? I will be listening carefully as of now



Hi justmike,

Back in the 80`s we used to put selective sized capacitors to control what frequency went through the tweeters, therefore you would not hear the bass or blow the speakers. I`am not up to snuff on todays tech, but maybe your tweeters are not blown and needs looking at the capacitor or some type of resistors. 

Good Luck.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah i think they call those bass blockers. i didnt notice a big difference in the upgraded sound system either. so im going to be upgrading it myself.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for that info. I still haven't heard that rattle and I have been cranking the sound so thats a good thing. Maybe the capacitor fixed itself????? Anyway, I'm relieved at this point


----------

